# For Sale: Wrangler (TJ) plow frame



## vballman (Dec 4, 2005)

Hi guys/girls,

I have the frame kit for a Jeep Wrangler, TJ 97+. They were used one winter. In perfect shape. You would need new bolts but this is the expensive part of the $300 set up.

Asking $200 or best offer (plus shipping)

you can email me at [email protected] com


I am in NH.


----------



## Donny O. (Feb 11, 2005)

you might want to add what kind of a plow this is for!!


----------



## vballman (Dec 4, 2005)

Oops! This is for a fisher MM.


----------



## Donny O. (Feb 11, 2005)

damn where were you 2 months ago!! found a guy selling a fisher 6.5 that I wanted to put on my jeep but dealer wanted 1200 for the mounting....bought a new western instead!!


----------

